# Turning a pen then finishing with CA glue



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is a YouTube video showing my friend john demonstrating how he turns pens and uses CA glue as a finish.

Turning a Pen MV - YouTube


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Interesting video Harry. I would have never thought of using CA as a finish. I also noticed that the skew he was turning with had a hollow grind on it. I always thought that they should be flat ground. Does the hollow grind cut better or easier?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice video Harry. 

Charles I use a hollow grind on my skews. I find them easier to control and use.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you Harry
Learning something new is also fun, had never seen nor heard of this before


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

BernieW said:


> Nice video Harry.
> 
> Charles I use a hollow grind on my skews. I find them easier to control and use.


Thanks Bernie. I'll have to try that because I've had more bad luck than I have good luck trying to master that one tool. Gouges aren't too hard to learn and scrapers don't require very much skill but the skew has been another story, at least for me.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're not alone Charles, it took me ages to reach the stage where I had a reasonable idea of what would happen when the skew touched the wood.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Interesting video Harry. I would have never thought of using CA as a finish. I also noticed that the skew he was turning with had a hollow grind on it. I always thought that they should be flat ground. Does the hollow grind cut better or easier?


Charles the way the Skew is ground is 100% correct, hollow ground, when the skew is used correctly then the hollow grind rests on the work, after the cut, the process is called bevel rubbing, to use the skew that way and not get catches is an art, the skew can be used to do "scraping cuts" when the bevel is not rubbing, used that way then catches hardly ever happen. NGM


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

I've been using CA as a finish on my wood pens for a while now. It's a good durable finish. I've got a mechanical pencil I've been using for over a year now with CA finish. No signs of wear.

About four or five coats of medium CA, 600 grit paper in between coats and a final finishing with micro-mesh from 1500 to 12,000, wet.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

neville9999 said:


> Charles the way the Skew is ground is 100% correct, hollow ground, when the skew is used correctly then the hollow grind rests on the work, after the cut, the process is called bevel rubbing, to use the skew that way and not get catches is an art, the skew can be used to do "scraping cuts" when the bevel is not rubbing, used that way then catches hardly ever happen. NGM


Thanks Neville. Catches are indeed the problem. I've read a recent article in Fine Woodworking that suggested that proper stance and posture during the sweeping motion will also make a difference. Maybe I'll get onto it yet.

Thanks for letting me know that it is not just me Harry.


----------



## turningwood007 (Jul 12, 2013)

I have used CA as well on several Pens. It does take a bit to get it right the first time or 2. At least for me. but once i got it correct it does a good finish and polishes out nicely.


----------

